# Looks like....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

....the commodities markets and other people are starting to take notice of the strange weather situation farmers are facing this year.

Beans are climbing, now trading in the low 9's. Corn is up to $4.50's. Getting calls from people wanting to buy hay in advance of this winter.

Problem is: beans and corn look terrible. I've gotten 10 acres of hay cut, mediocre quality, 45 acres of OG that has gone to seed but I just can't get a dry spell.

Low production = High prices = Still not much income.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, corn price is going down now because 92% is planted (over half of that was planted after June 1st and the government also slipped the PP acres into that total) and 59% is rated good to excellent although most independent sources say that is too high by at least 30%. So, according to the government bean counters, life is still good and the crop is going to be large enough to meet demand.


----------

